# Special Birthday present



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, I made this jewelry/trinket box for my wifes birthday, to go along with the purchased things. Ann Marie turned 65 on Easter Sunday and was so happy with the gift I made her, she wasn't even aware of the other gifts. The box body is made from Birds Eye Maple and the handles and legs are Spanish Cedar. I used a 1/4 inch brass rod between the two handles, and the legs are off set from the box by 5/8 brass dowels. I hope this works. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

. That is a very nice gift and a job well done


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Really clever, Rick, I like that, you did a good job too. I can see why she was so happy about it. Thanks for posting.

Herb


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Good looking - nice job


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I love your design. Very art deco and excellently crafted.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice. I can seen why she liked it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is sweet Rick...
I love the design and it character..


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great execution of design , very unique


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Rick I'm actually having a hard time taking my eyes off it . Did you see this design before or conjure this up yourself ? 
If it's your idea you've definitely got a superior vision than most


----------



## LazurusLong (Jan 20, 2015)

Very unique! Great design.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Beautiful...no wonder she loves it...


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't think I have seen Spanish Cedar before, sure goes good with Birdseye Maple. Very nice job Rick.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you all for the super compliments, I had never tried to use metal in a woodworking project before this one, and I am very pleased with the results.
Rick...The project is based on a box I saw somewhere(???), but like most things I attempt, I do make changes until I it feels right to me. 

Larry...Truthfully, I have never heard of Spanish Cedar before. I was walking out of a local lumber supplier, and there was this piece of wood in a culled pile that caught my eye. I asked the attendant what it was and he came up with the name. It reminded me of Mahogany so I bought it, $10.00 bucks later I had a chuck of wood that I had no idea of what it would be used for. Whatever the wood is, it machined very nicely and I would buy it again if the chance arises. I finished it and the Birdseye Maple with a coat of Watco Danish Oil, let that dry for 24 hours, then I waxed it with Johnson Floor wax.

Thanks for looking, everybody. BE WELL


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Rick, that is really lovely. I especially like the way that you elevated the box with those rounded legs. Very clever! :smile:


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

_Very_ attractive, Rick. A nice alternative to the usual cube shaped boxes. What are the approximate dimensions? Thanks. Jim


----------



## russ franken (Nov 29, 2009)

Rick did a nice job on that box. It`s from Wood Magazine Oct. 2015 issue 235. Dim. are 4x6 with lid being 6 1/4x7 1/2.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you, Russ.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

WOW that is nice.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Fantasmagoric. Not sure that's a real word, but it still covers it.


----------



## BobbyLee (Jan 25, 2016)

Tell Ann Happy Belated Birthday. Very well done and like others love the unique design of it.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Rick that box would make anyone happy. I hope you got a great big kiss from her. :x

Could you post a picture of the inside of the box? I bet it looks nice.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Russ, thanks for posting that information about the magazine and the issue number. I don't have that issue but I got copies of the article from a friend. I made my version a little smaller so it would fit in my wife's dressing table.

Don, I am not at home until sometime this week end, I will post as soon as I can.


----------

